# New Vic and Bob "House of Fools"



## not-bono-ever (Jan 14, 2014)

please , make it more Catterick than shooting fucking stars


----------



## colacubes (Jan 14, 2014)

It was described in the radio earlier as classic Vic and Bob crossed with Toast (which I assume is just lazy journalism cos Matt Berry is in it).  Anyway, if it is that, I will be happy.  I AM EXCITED ABOUT THIS


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 14, 2014)

What channel?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 14, 2014)

BBC2


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 14, 2014)

Marvelous. Ta for the reminder.


----------



## Voley (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks. I'd forgotten about this too.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 14, 2014)

New nothing about this....ta


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 14, 2014)

no


----------



## colacubes (Jan 14, 2014)

Well it did it for me.  I actually cried with laughter


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 14, 2014)

Get out, that was brilliant.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 14, 2014)

it was wasn't it. fuck off shooting stars.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 14, 2014)

I may be a feak and weeble-minded person but I loved it. Silliest thing in ages.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 14, 2014)

Didn't we have a lovely day, the day that we watched Conan?


----------



## krink (Jan 14, 2014)

balls. forgot....how long does it take for shows to turn up on  bbciplayer?


----------



## kabbes (Jan 14, 2014)

The genius that is Matt Berry aside,  it was pretty fucking awful. But with some good moments.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 14, 2014)

krink said:


> balls. forgot....how long does it take for shows to turn up on  bbciplayer?



If you go on iplayer and watch BBC2 live now, you can probably rewind to the start of it.  You can usually go back about 2 hours.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2014)

I thoroughly enjoyed that. Very funny.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 14, 2014)

Promising, a lot of good laughs, the balls thing had me in tears.


----------



## juice_terry (Jan 14, 2014)

I've missed Vic and Bob.. this was brilliant it had me in stitches.. pure stupidity .. EXCELLENT !!!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 14, 2014)

"House of Fools" for anyone searching for it


----------



## xes (Jan 14, 2014)

Saw 5 minutes of it, turned it off. The same shit from 20 years ago. Ooh he said something which rhymed with cunt.


----------



## krink (Jan 14, 2014)

colacubes said:


> If you go on iplayer and watch BBC2 live now, you can probably rewind to the start of it.  You can usually go back about 2 hours.



yes, i did just that! ta.

well, have to say i was apprehensive about this as the trailers looked a bit crap....it was class!!! easily as funny as anything they've done before (Catterick is still their best though). if they keep this up i'll definitely be getting the dvd.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 15, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> I may be a feak and weeble-minded person but I loved it. Silliest thing in ages.


It won me over in the end. Utter silliness. 

I do like Matt Berry and his synthesisers. Hopefully they will include his synthesisers.

More synthesisers please.

Synthesisers.

Synthesisers.


----------



## silverfish (Jan 15, 2014)

I went and watched an episode live in the studio "ghost busters". Was very funny even with cuts, repeats and gaps. I didn't think I was much of a Vic and Bob fan.

The vampish next door neighbour is amazing to watch IRL, IYSWIM


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 15, 2014)

It had funny bits but I could have done without it reducing all women to tits and arses.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Jan 15, 2014)

Was Bob wearing a syrup? I though he had gone a lot balder than he looked in this?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 15, 2014)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> Was Bob wearing a syrup? I though he had gone a lot balder than he looked in this?


Yes, there was a bit where Vic stuck it back on with glue...


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Jan 15, 2014)

Ah, only 10 mins into it so far, I feared there may be a reveal after I posted after seeing the bellows in action....


----------



## Santino (Jan 15, 2014)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> Was Bob wearing a syrup? I though he had gone a lot balder than he looked in this?


Yes, if you look closely at this picture you can see it.


Spoiler


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 15, 2014)

Hassan I Sabha said:


> Was Bob wearing a syrup? I though he had gone a lot balder than he looked in this?



Umm, there was a massive joke about it when it came off and Vic put it back with Pritt Stick!


----------



## RedDragon (Jan 15, 2014)

It would have been so much funnier had they had Sandy Torsvik put in an appearance , as it was it barley got me through my bedtime cup of coco - I'll give 4 sniggers out of 10


----------



## colacubes (Jan 15, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> It would have been so much funnier had they had Sandy Torsvik put in an appearance , as it was it barley got me through my bedtime cup of coco - I'll give 4 sniggers out of 10



I was hoping that she would turn out to be Bob's date


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 15, 2014)

colacubes said:


> I was hoping that she would turn out to be Bob's date


Me too.


----------



## Onket (Jan 15, 2014)

Just attempted it. Absolute rubbish. Really bad.

Iplayer says it's a pilot episode so lets hope no more get made.


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 15, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Well it did it for me.  I actually cried with laughter



Me too!


----------



## silverfish (Jan 15, 2014)

Onket said:


> Just attempted it. Absolute rubbish. Really bad.
> 
> Iplayer says it's a pilot episode so lets hope no more get made.



They're all in the can


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 15, 2014)

Onket said:


> Just attempted it. Absolute rubbish. Really bad.
> 
> Iplayer says it's a pilot episode so lets hope no more get made.



There's six episodes but we'll give you a note so you can be excused.


----------



## Onket (Jan 15, 2014)

Some people really will lap up any old crap.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 15, 2014)

i thought it was largely poor i have to say and i'm a vic and bob fan. couple of amusing moments and the ball stretching bit at the end really tickled me. not sure what it was i didn't like. seemed to be trying too hard maybe? will see how it pans out, had some promise so will watch again


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 15, 2014)

we get it. he looks a bit like eric morecambe.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 15, 2014)

mixed feelings about it - a bit hit and miss - i think the main thing i didnt like was all the shitting/ballsretching/general scat humour bits of which there were a lot ... it wasnt exactly subtle - prefer it when it goes more abstract, like the bit with the metal glove. Not sure about the guy from IT crowd basically doing his same character again either. Vic holding a spoon saying I had a sex was my favourite bit. the neighbour was quite an interesting character. a few stereotypes + tropes in there considering its meant to be out-there


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 15, 2014)

i'm going to watch it again.. sometime i find comedy funnier the second/third/ninety-ninth time round (partridge as an example)


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 15, 2014)

ska invita said:


> mixed feelings about it - a bit hit and miss


Same for me.  I think I'll give it the benefit of the doubt and stick with it


----------



## spliff (Jan 16, 2014)

It's fucking crap.


----------



## jakejb79 (Jan 16, 2014)

I liked it.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 16, 2014)

Was defiantly better on second run through. I noticed the subtle jokes more instead of cringing at the overplayed stuff


----------



## teuchter (Jan 16, 2014)

Haven't watched it yet, but the fact that a lot of people from u75 think it's really funny is quite a bad omen. I'll lower my expectations accordingly.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 16, 2014)

Enjoyably silly.....


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 16, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Haven't watched it yet, but the fact that a lot of people from u75 think it's really funny is quite a bad omen. I'll lower my expectations accordingly.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 16, 2014)

Won me over in the end, lots of silliness and whilst its pretty much the same sort of stuff they've doing for years there was enough laughs to pass 30 minutes.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 16, 2014)

It was fine. I really wanted it to be better than fine. I hope the next episode (and first non-pilot) is better than fine. I tittered about 3 times and enjoyed the ride.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 16, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Haven't watched it yet, but the fact that a lot of people from u75 think it's really funny is quite a bad omen. I'll lower my expectations accordingly.


why don't you go and join a site that matches your 'expectations' and "humour" then?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 16, 2014)

King Biscuit Time said:


> It was fine. I really wanted it to be better than fine. I hope the next episode (and first non-pilot) is better than fine. I tittered about 3 times and enjoyed the ride.


similar here. partner loved it


----------



## articul8 (Jan 16, 2014)

wipe round the rim with a dishcloth


----------



## teuchter (Jan 16, 2014)

ddraig said:


> why don't you go and join a site that matches your 'expectations' and "humour" then?


I need to be here to keep an eye on the sheeple and their sheeple-herders.


----------



## Onket (Jan 16, 2014)

There should be websites set up for every subject and for every possible opinion.  Then people should only discuss issues on the specific website for their specific opinion. There will be no crossovers. That way there wouldn't be any of that dangerous discussion of subjects/opinions, with people swapping ideas or changing their opinions. That way madness lies, obviously.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 16, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I need to be here to keep an eye on the sheeple and their sheeple-herders.


.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 16, 2014)

The first one is a pilot they did, Vic and Bob said it's not very good, it gets better after the first one they reckon.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2014)

They're wrong. It was brilliant.


----------



## xes (Jan 16, 2014)

imposs1904 said:


> we get it. he looks a bit like eric morecambe.


and their whole act has been built around Morcombe and Wise from the start.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2014)

No it hasn't. What a weird claim.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2014)

Funniest sitcom I've seen since Father Ted. I hurt my back laughing to it. 
So daft.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 16, 2014)

mrsfran said:


> It had funny bits but I could have done without it reducing all women to tits and arses.



Overall I thought it had enough good gags to be worth another look (I liked 'what were you in for?' '.....crime' but that's probably just me) but I have to agree with you here mrsfran.  The odd joke along these lines is one thing but it wore very thin by the end.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 16, 2014)

Had it on in the background the other night and just watched it with the 13 year old. It's peurile nonsense, made for kids that age, he was in hysterics. Probably the greatest type of telly to watch with him. I loved it too.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 16, 2014)

I watched it. It was mildly amusing in parts, not very good in others. I can see why kids would like it.

It's a kind of low-wattage absurdist humour that would satisfy the unambitious. Vic and Bob have done better I think.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 17, 2014)

Useful divining rod this thread.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Useful divining rod this thread.



 I read your comment in the voice of Graham Lister. Cheers for the happier, funnier memories of Vic and Bob.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2014)

Though Teuchter is Lister to editor's Vic


----------



## Smick (Jan 17, 2014)

I used to laugh until I was sore at the Smell of Reeves and Mortimer. There's nothing they have done since that has been as good.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 17, 2014)

xes said:


> and their whole act has been built around Morcombe and Wise from the start.


Nah, very different dynamic. Vic and Bob are both funny, for starters. 

Eric hit Ernie. Vic and Bob hit each other.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 17, 2014)

It most reminded me of Bottom.  Except not as good.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 17, 2014)

kabbes said:


> The genius that is Matt Berry aside,  it was pretty fucking awful. But with some good moments.



I was talking about Mr Berry with a couple of friends yesterday (Matt is a mutual friend of all of ours) None of us have seen a lot of him on TV until fairly recently. We all keep seeing him get rave reviews of his genius etc, but all agree that when he walks into shot. . . he's just Matt, doing his same 'Matt' voice that he has/does in 'real life'. When I see him on the IT crowd, he just comes on and plays himself, and it takes away all the TV 'magic'. 
Or is that what TV magic is? Matt Berry in a pub or playing Tekken.


----------



## catinthehat (Jan 17, 2014)

Watched it. Loved it.


----------



## ringo (Jan 17, 2014)

Loved it, best thing they've done in years


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 17, 2014)

What is the show called? Just 'new vic and bob'?


----------



## ringo (Jan 17, 2014)

House Of Fools


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 17, 2014)

ringo said:


> Loved it, best thing they've done in years


almost the only thing they've done in years! class tho. they wouldn't let it lie


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2014)

kabbes said:


> It most reminded me of Bottom.  Except not as good.


I hated Bottom but loved this.
That ballsack bit was the bit that made me pull a muscle in my back (laughing)


----------



## Favelado (Jan 17, 2014)

I might check this out then. I did like the free-running sketch they did a while ago.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 17, 2014)

Favelado said:


> I might check this out then. I did like the free-running sketch they did a while ago.



Dr shakamato and the rockers were the stand outs in that web-series.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 17, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I was talking about Mr Berry with a couple of friends yesterday (Matt is a mutual friend of all of ours) None of us have seen a lot of him on TV until fairly recently. We all keep seeing him get rave reviews of his genius etc, but all agree that when he walks into shot. . . he's just Matt, doing his same 'Matt' voice that he has/does in 'real life'. When I see him on the IT crowd, he just comes on and plays himself, and it takes away all the TV 'magic'.
> Or is that what TV magic is? Matt Berry in a pub or playing Tekken.


He was very good on Snuff Box


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Useful divining rod this thread.


yeah... i probably won't like it will I.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 17, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> yeah... i probably won't like it will I.


I would be surprised.

Thing is it's proletarian silliness not oxbridge silliness. That explains some of the reactions to it.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 17, 2014)

I've already written it off... i have been too expensively educated to find this kind of thing funny.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 17, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> I've already written it off... i have been too expensively educated to find this kind of thing funny.


money ill spent


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 17, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> money ill spent


it got me a high position in government so not totally wasted.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 17, 2014)

rutabowa said:


> it got me a high position in government so not totally wasted.


i don't think being in a high position in government is something to boast of when you see what a cack-handed clusterfuck the current administration are making of things.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 17, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> He was very good on Snuff Box


Not seen it. 
I saw the first Garth Merenge thing at his house, then a couple of eps of the IT crowd over christmas (and one last night actually).


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> I would be surprised.
> 
> Thing is it's proletarian silliness not oxbridge silliness. That explains some of the reactions to it.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I hated Bottom but loved this.


Ditto. Bottom was utter sharn.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 17, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Ditto. Bottom was utter sharn.


Both wrong. Vic and bob even nicked the breaking into the neighbours through a hole in the wall bit off bottom.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Both wrong. Vic and bob even nicked the breaking into the neighbours through a hole in the wall bit off bottom.


That goes back to the 30s. 

But either way, the difference is this was funny and Bottom wasn't.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 17, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> That goes back to the 30s.
> 
> But either way, the difference is this was funny and Bottom wasn't.


This _was _bottom.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 17, 2014)

Bottom was never funny. At least the young ones was funny at the time.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 17, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Bottom was never funny. At least the young ones was funny at the time.


The rod at work again.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 17, 2014)

I want to watch this, cos I generally like Vic and Bob. Nothing wrong with puerile comedy, but not for everyone, obvs.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 17, 2014)

<Edited thread title to clarity, searchability etc>


----------



## teuchter (Jan 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> This _was _bottom.


Was Bottom proletarian or Oxbridge silliness?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> This _was _bottom.


Must be in the delivery, then, because I hated Bottom.


----------



## Onslow (Jan 17, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Not seen it.
> I saw the first Garth Merenge thing at his house, then a couple of eps of the IT crowd over christmas (and one last night actually).


 

Gosh, get over it, you know Matty Berry.


----------



## fredfelt (Jan 17, 2014)

Watched this last night.  It was ace!  It's been a while since I laughed so much at a TV program.

As other's have said it had similarities to Bottom with the physical comedy.  I was also a big fan of bottom - but only after watching it several years after its first airing.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Useful divining rod this thread.


 
What have you divined from it so far?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 17, 2014)

That some people are scared of proletarian silliness.


----------



## Onslow (Jan 17, 2014)

fredfelt said:


> I was also a big fan of bottom.


 
TMI


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2014)

Onslow said:


> Gosh, get over it, you know Matty Berry.


Which one was he, anyway?


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 17, 2014)

Onslow said:


> Gosh, get over it, you know Matty Berry.


i know the street where he lives. i don't know him at all tho.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> That some people are scared of proletarian silliness.


i think comedy is more complex than the usual hit-it-with-a-class-hammer and all will be revealed analysis. 

When it comes to scatological humour Viz do it best, and almost always get a laugh from me. But that doesnt mean all scatty jokes are funny
Can't stand Bottom, but love Young Ones.
Some episodes of Shooting Stars were pure genius whilst others where uncomfortably off-key.
Some of the gags in this show just felt cheap, some felt inspired.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 17, 2014)

Viz is the classic example of _proletarian silliness._


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 17, 2014)

ohh i like viz so I think i'm safe.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2014)

Googled him. He was the guy with the microwave. I don't recognise him from anything.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 17, 2014)

where does Mrs Brown's Boys fit in.. because thats fucking terrible.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 17, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Googled him. He was the guy with the microwave. I don't recognise him from anything.


have you never seen IT Crowd? or Mighty Boosh? or Garth Marenghi's Darkplace?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 17, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Googled him. He was the guy with the microwave. I don't recognise him from anything.


He was the boss in the IT Crowd after Chris Morris. That's the only place I've seen him.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 17, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Googled him. He was the guy with the microwave. I don't recognise him from anything.


You may know him from this top notch faux-folk



Spoiler


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 17, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> where does Mrs Brown's Boys fit in.. because thats fucking terrible.


Watched that with my mum over Christmas. It was a rare thing that we could both enjoy, despite the 'unnecessary bad language' that my mum pretended not to like.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2014)

littlebabyjesus said:


> He was the boss in the IT Crowd after Chris Morris. That's the only place I've seen him.


I have only seen one episode of that. He wasn't in the one I saw. I liked it, but it was just something I never came across in the schedules. Maybe it was on a channel I don't think of watching, further down the menu. 

I note from Wiki he was in the Mighty Boosh. I hated that. Utter garbage.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 17, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I hated Bottom but loved this.
> That ballsack bit was the bit that made me pull a muscle in my back (laughing)


The ballsack thing could have been taken straight out of Bottom.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> That some people are scared of proletarian silliness.


It wasn't the silliness I didn't like. I like silliness.  It was the awkward acting and obvious jokes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 17, 2014)

kabbes said:


> The ballsack thing could have been taken straight out of Bottom.


Vic and Bob are funnier than two posh _actors_ though


----------



## kabbes (Jan 17, 2014)

They were. Now apparently they're past it,  judging from that offering.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 17, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Maybe it was on a channel I don't think of watching, further down the menu.


Not as far down as the welsh stuff, sandwiched between forensic pets and psychic cutlery


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> You may know him from this top notch faux-folk
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Nope, never heard that before.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 17, 2014)

kabbes said:


> It wasn't the silliness I didn't like. I like silliness.  It was the awkward acting and obvious jokes.


Are you serious? It wasn't supposed to be a real sitcom with acting and jokes.What on earth were your expectations reeves?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2014)

Mumbles274 said:


> Not as far down as the welsh stuff, sandwiched between forensic pets and psychic cutlery


I liked that bit. Rang true. (Not that I've noticed any Welsh stuff on my TV, but I seldom venture outside 1,2,3 or 4, other than an occasional BBC4 documentary, or a +1 channel).


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2014)

kabbes said:


> They were. Now apparently they're past it,  judging from that offering.


This was _much_ better than Shooting Stars.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 17, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Was Bottom proletarian or Oxbridge silliness?



You did not answer my query butchersapron


----------



## teuchter (Jan 17, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> This was _much_ better than Shooting Stars.


Nah


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 17, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> I liked that bit. Rang true. (Not that I've noticed any Welsh stuff on my TV, but I seldom venture outside 1,2,3 or 4, other than an occasional BBC4 documentary, or a +1 channel).


yes.. am now watching for third time.. I think it has a lot of potential.. it's like they need to find their feet and find what works and what doesn't.. i just hope the stuff i think works stays and the stuff where it seems they are trying to hard, or just relying on older styles of material goes


----------



## kabbes (Jan 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Are you serious? It wasn't supposed to be a real sitcom with acting and jokes.What on earth were your expectations reeves?


I wasn't expecting a proper sitcom.  But Reeves just came across like some kind of "wacky" Colin Hunt type. Or lolrandumb. It's funny because I said "fish".

I dunno. It was awkward, is all. Actually,  it was alright except for Vic,  to be honest.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Nah


Wrong.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 17, 2014)

kabbes said:


> I wasn't expecting a proper sitcom.  But Reeves just came across like some kind of "wacky" Colin Hunt type. Or lolrandumb. It's funny because I said "fish".
> 
> I dunno. It was awkward, is all. Actually,  it was alright except for Vic,  to be honest.


It was supposed to. It's called immanent critique.

Awkward, what do you want? Pure fucking plums?


----------



## kabbes (Jan 17, 2014)

It's a style I generally like but I didn't feel it worked here.

Just because it's a valid form, doesn't mean it can't be done badly.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 17, 2014)

Really, have we plung-ed suych depths that when we hear the phrase sit-com we can't see people taking the piss out of the idea and instead expect them to act as if in a sit-com? Bottom surely battered this idea out of heads 20 years ago?



> But doth suffer a sea-change
> Into something rich and strange.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 17, 2014)

I loved Bottom. But this was like Bottom done badly.

You do accept surely that something can be done badly?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 17, 2014)

kabbes said:


> I loved Bottom. But this was like Bottom done badly.
> 
> You do accept surely that something can be done badly?


Yes.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 17, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> I liked that bit. Rang true. (Not that I've noticed any Welsh stuff on my TV, but I seldom venture outside 1,2,3 or 4, other than an occasional BBC4 documentary, or a +1 channel).



Last time I watched S4C their prime time offering was a ploughing contest


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 17, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Last time I watched S4C their prime time offering was a ploughing contest


And little chariot racing.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 17, 2014)

Belushi said:


> Last time I watched S4C their prime time offering was a ploughing contest


We don't get that here. We have Alba instead.


----------



## elbows (Jan 17, 2014)

Well I enjoyed it and I'm looking forward to the next episode.

Apparently the rest are filmed at a different studio and 7 months later so I wonder if the feel will change slightly.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> That some people are scared of proletarian silliness.



that's funnier than any of the jokes in the pilot episode. and I laughed at a couple.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 17, 2014)

imposs1904 said:


> that's funnier than any of the jokes in the pilot episode. and I laughed at a couple.


You're the only one so far. I'm not going to descend to smilies.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 17, 2014)

kabbes said:


> I loved Bottom. But this was like Bottom done badly.
> 
> You do accept surely that something can be done badly?


yes. you show that's possible every time you post.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> You're the only one so far. I'm not going to descend to smilies.



descend? surely you mean 'ascend'?  the editor put them there for a reason . . . just like the 'like' button.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 17, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> yes. you show that's possible every time you post.


This is weak, very weak. We've told you before that you need to up your game substantially. Maybe you could try using shakespeare quotes, like butchersapron?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 17, 2014)

I wanted to like it but wasn't up to the task. Perhaps it would grow on repeated viewing.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 17, 2014)

Christ. Now I understand why Michael McIntyre is a fuckin multi millionare


----------



## killer b (Jan 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> You may know him from this top notch faux-folk
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



oh, i like that. didn't know he did music too.


----------



## Knotted (Jan 18, 2014)

I liked that. Fully realised.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 18, 2014)

More evidence to support butchersapron working class humour theory as Vic predicts the premier league scores, mostly based on industries local to the teams in question.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/25775031


----------



## catinthehat (Jan 18, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> That goes back to the 30s.
> 
> But either way, the difference is this was funny and Bottom wasn't.


Pseuds Corner might note a degree of intertextuality with the Wife of Bath/


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 18, 2014)

i really like both vic and bob outside of their comedy.  i liked catterick and i love reeves in Hebburn (I pretty much watch it for him, in fact).  But when all my mates in the sixth form were in raptures over Vic Reeves back in 91 or whenever it was, I just didn't 'get' it.  I mean, I understand the jokes, but they don't tickle me.  Anyway, unsurprisingly, i didn't enjoy this.  There were moments - i liked the underplayed bit with pritt stick and i laughed when we saw where the gauntlet had ended up after the picture... but mostly i found it a bit dull and slightly uncomfortable.
It's certainly not creating a comedy world where women are equally realised characters either, and while there's no *need* for that, it does make me feel slightly unwelcome (?).


----------



## killer b (Jan 18, 2014)

due to an intensely middle-class upbringing (we had no telly), my first experience of vic & bob was when their live stage show came to preston and some mates insisted I go. I don't think I've ever laughed so hard in my life.

I had eaten a load of magic mushrooms, mind. 

anyway. I liked this, and will be watching the rest, probably.


----------



## fogbat (Jan 18, 2014)

Loved it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 20, 2014)

I thought it was absolutely dire
And I've always been a big fan of Vic & Bob


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 20, 2014)

Another slice of Matt Berry's playfully tongue in cheek but ultimately respectful prog-tinged folkery.


----------



## Mation (Jan 20, 2014)

I watched this because of you lot. Well, and because I have liked Vic and Bob very much in the past. Shooting Stars was great. But I barely cracked a smile in this. It was absolute _rubbish. _Not too silly (I wish it had been silly), just poorly done and very, er... mainstream. 

How disappointing!


----------



## Mation (Jan 20, 2014)

kabbes said:


> It wasn't the silliness I didn't like. I like silliness.  It was the awkward acting and obvious jokes.


Just saw this post. Yes. This. Exactly.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2014)

Mation said:


> I watched this because of you lot. Well, and because I have liked Vic and Bob very much in the past. Shooting Stars was great. But I barely cracked a smile in this. It was absolute _rubbish. _Not too silly (I wish it had been silly), just poorly done and very, er... mainstream.
> 
> How disappointing!


Mainstream? Really? What else is like this? Most things, I suppose, if it's mainstream, but do you have any examples?


----------



## killer b (Jan 20, 2014)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Another slice of Matt Berry's playfully tongue in cheek but ultimately respectful prog-tinged folkery.



i like it, have to say. reminds me of this psych-folk album i came across the other month (you can listen to the tracks on the page. butchersapron you might like this too)


----------



## Mation (Jan 20, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Mainstream? Really? What else is like this? Most things, I suppose, if it's mainstream, but do you have any examples?


TopCat suggested Russ Abbott's Madhouse 

But what I meant by that in particular was that I didn't see any thing new.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 20, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Mainstream? Really? What else is like this? Most things, I suppose, if it's mainstream, but do you have any examples?


I'd say it's *slightly* less mainstream than Little Britain, and slightly more mainstream than the Mighty Boosh.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2014)

Mation said:


> TopCat suggested Russ Abbott's Madhouse


I never saw that.


----------



## Mation (Jan 20, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> I never saw that.


It was a bit like House of Fools


----------



## fredfelt (Jan 20, 2014)

Mation said:


> TopCat suggested Russ Abbott's Madhouse
> 
> But what I meant by that in particular was that I didn't see any thing new.



Is there any new / not mainstream comedy you'd recommend or that you particularly enjoy at the moment?


----------



## Mation (Jan 20, 2014)

fredfelt said:


> Is there any new / not mainstream comedy you'd recommend or that you particularly enjoy at the moment?


Sadly not. I'm sure there's some out there but I haven't watched much comedy lately/am rubbish at discovering stuff. That's why this was a bit disappointing - I was looking forward to having something new.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 20, 2014)

Can I just add that this programme was the worst dreck to be displayed on my screen in years. This pair of gits are just not funny. Add this programme to the list of shame along with Bottom and the remake of Get Carter.


----------



## Smick (Jan 20, 2014)

spanglechick said:


> i liked the underplayed bit with pritt stick


 
Vic and Bob had done that before with Councillors Cox and Evans.

It was a great skit where the wind would blow the wig up, Bob's character saying "yer 'air" and Vic saying "Yeah-heh" back.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2014)

Mation said:


> It was a bit like House of Fools


I was too busy being out on Saturday night in the 80s, so I'm not sure if that's true or not.


----------



## albionism (Jan 20, 2014)

When is the next episode?


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 21, 2014)

albionism said:


> When is the next episode?


The Pork Pie Affair - tonight at 10pm on BBC2
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03rhyw2


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2014)

Mation said:


> I watched this because of you lot. Well, and because I have liked Vic and Bob very much in the past. Shooting Stars was great. But I barely cracked a smile in this. It was absolute _rubbish. _Not too silly (I wish it had been silly), just poorly done and very, er... mainstream.
> 
> How disappointing!


anything shown on the bbc is going to be 'mainstream'


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 21, 2014)

I watched this last night on iplayer. I managed to laugh a couple of times but I don't think that this is Vic and Bob's finest hour. The whole thing felt very laboured, and extremely amateurish. I'll probably catch the next episode but I'm not expecting to be blown away.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Can I just add that this programme was the worst dreck to be displayed on my screen in years. This pair of gits are just not funny. Add this programme to the list of shame along with Bottom and the remake of Get Carter.


i was a great fan of 'bottom'


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2014)

fishfinger said:


> I watched this last night on iplayer. I managed to laugh a couple of times but I don't think that this is Vic and Bob's finest hour. The whole thing felt very laboured, and extremely amateurish. I'll probably catch the next episode but I'm not expecting to be blown away.


fyi: it's 30 mins long so not an hour


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 21, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> fyi: it's 30 mins long so not an hour


----------



## Mation (Jan 21, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> anything shown on the bbc is going to be 'mainstream'


Chris Morris?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2014)

Mation said:


> Chris Morris?


why would you say that after a twenty-seven year media career he is not mainstream? for god's sake he worked with the cambridge footlights more than 20 years ago.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 21, 2014)

Mation said:


> Chris Morris?


I think the stuff he did on BBC TV was the most mainstream stuff he's ever done, it was in the  satirical absurdest vein but there's a long mainstream BBC TV tradition of it. The real weird stuff was on C4 i think (or BBC radio).


----------



## Mation (Jan 21, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> why would you say that after a twenty-seven year media career he is not mainstream? for god's sake he worked with the cambridge footlights more than 20 years ago.


I meant as he was rather than now, but butchersapron 's subsequent point about the odder stuff being on C4 may well be true.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2014)

Mation said:


> I meant as he was rather than now, but butchersapron 's subsequent point about the odder stuff being on C4 may well be true.


it's a bit surprising you say that when vic and bob - whatever you think of them - have been working in the field of comedy since at least 1990. why would you be surprised to find their material mainstream now?


----------



## Mation (Jan 21, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> it's a bit surprising you say that when vic and bob - whatever you think of them - have been working in the field of comedy since at least 1990. why would you be surprised to find their material mainstream now?


Foolish optimism, Pickman's. Foolish optimism


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2014)

Mation said:


> Foolish optimism, Pickman's. Foolish optimism


you should have let it lie


----------



## albionism (Jan 21, 2014)

Lazy Llama said:


> The Pork Pie Affair - tonight at 10pm on BBC2
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03rhyw2


Cheers...Having seen the pilot and been slightly tickled by
it, i'll give the series proper a go.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 21, 2014)

Not sure if it's just because I've had a seriously difficult few days and been up since half four, but the pilot of this is about the hardest I've laughed in a looooong time.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 21, 2014)

***Good lad, reminder***


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 21, 2014)

just how high do you have to be to enjoy this programme










no wait disregard that ..


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 21, 2014)

Nice of Bob Crow to do a turn.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 21, 2014)

Excellent.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 21, 2014)

Pretty good but not as laughing my arse off funny as last week.  Will come again though


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 21, 2014)

Not so much this week - 85% - but  85% of vic and bob is 25% better than anyone else.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2014)

that was right good


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 21, 2014)

I may be in love with Julie.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 21, 2014)

It's a curious matter that this thread was on the go just a couple of days ago.

Is felixthecat a scriptwriter for Vic and Bob?


----------



## strung out (Jan 22, 2014)

Morgana Robinson who plays Julie is the half sister of Brody Dalle from the Distillers.

Fun fact!


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 22, 2014)

The farting floor bit was


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 22, 2014)

It was better than the previous episode


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 22, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i was a great fan of 'bottom'



*tee hee*


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 22, 2014)

Why, by jupiter, is it on so late?


----------



## revol68 (Jan 22, 2014)

Normally like Vic and Bob but can't get into this, think the over eager canned laughter is an issue too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't think it's canned. I don't think the BBC or any other UK channel use canned laughter. Laughter only seems canned if you are not laughing yourself.


----------



## Looby (Jan 22, 2014)

Don't know about the rest of the series but the pilot was filmed with a live audience.


----------



## TopCat (Jan 22, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i was a great fan of 'bottom'


Ha!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Why, by jupiter, is it on so late?


10?


----------



## rekil (Jan 22, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> 10?


Depends on the region I suppose. It was on at 11.50pm on BBC NI.


----------



## krink (Jan 22, 2014)

absolutely loved the pilot, thought last night's episode was proper shit.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 22, 2014)

Just asked the office posho if he's been watching. He said it reminds him of bottom but he only lasted 5 minutes. More evidence to support the butchersapron  theory.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 22, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> Just asked the office posho if he's been watching. He said it reminds him of bottom but he only lasted 5 minutes. More evidence to support the butchersapron  theory.


I came up with some supporting evidence/thoughts last night as well. Let's see if they come back to me.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 22, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> 10?


10pm slot for this? makes no sense.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 22, 2014)

krink said:


> absolutely loved the pilot, thought last night's episode was proper shit.


you middle-class bastard traitor! <lynch him!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> 10pm slot for this? makes no sense.


Why? It's a good time for comedy surely?


----------



## silverfish (Jan 22, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't think it's canned. I don't think the BBC or any other UK channel use canned laughter. Laughter only seems canned if you are not laughing yourself.



watched an episode being filmed, the audience were cackling like fuck most the time


----------



## TopCat (Jan 22, 2014)

silverfish said:


> watched an episode being filmed, the audience were cackling like fuck most the time


Fools dribble, it's what they do.


----------



## silverfish (Jan 22, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Fools dribble, it's what they do.



Obviously they may have been a bit partisan and drunk. But there's no accounting for taste, we all have it in some shape or form

I'm starting to wonder if when I see it on the little screen it may not seem as funny. Maybe the warm up stop start comedian made it more entertaining


----------



## krink (Jan 22, 2014)

ska invita said:


> you middle-class bastard traitor! <lynch him!!



rumbled! leg it!!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 22, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Why? It's a good time for comedy surely?


everyone knows 9pm is the comedy hour. Beyond that and you're asking for trouble. There's a direct correleation between joke quality and lateness that i could demonstrate if i had an etch a sketch.


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 22, 2014)

Last night's episode only made me laugh once, when Morgana said about Morgan Freeman's opinion "AS IF THAT MATTERS". The rest of it was... eh. Especially the floor farting bit. But then, I never enjoyed Bottom.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 22, 2014)

mrsfran said:


> The rest of it was... eh. Especially the floor farting bit.


another class traitor! proletarian sillyness at its best!
i reckon age would be a better yardstick than class to judge this show on


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2014)

Farting is ALWAYS funny


----------



## colacubes (Jan 22, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Farting is ALWAYS funny



Wasn't this morning when I nearly gassed myself out of bed


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 22, 2014)

They are a bit past it and Bosh is a bit rubbish, but Matt Berry is always excellent.

Synthesisers!


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 22, 2014)

I gave it another go.
Still no joy though.

After 20 years of being a fan too


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 22, 2014)

ska invita said:


> another class traitor! proletarian sillyness at its best!
> i reckon age would be a better yardstick than class to judge this show on


How so? Looks a pretty even age split to me.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 22, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Wasn't this morning when I nearly gassed myself out of bed


i beg to differ!


----------



## teuchter (Jan 22, 2014)

ska invita said:


> another class traitor! proletarian sillyness at its best!
> i reckon age would be a better yardstick than class to judge this show on


Do you mean childish humour --> childlike minds, or gentle humour --> softening minds and conservatism of late-middle-age onwards?


----------



## strung out (Jan 22, 2014)

revol68 said:


> Normally like Vic and Bob but can't get into this, think the over eager canned laughter is an issue too.


It's not canned laughter.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 22, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> i beg to differ!



It was no laughing matter I can tell you


----------



## revol68 (Jan 22, 2014)

strung out said:


> It's not canned laughter.



well regardless it's really annoying.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Why? It's a good time for comedy surely?


It's the time I go to bed on a week day, so it's not a good time for me to see it.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 22, 2014)

mrsfran said:


> Last night's episode only made me laugh once, when Morgana said about Morgan Freeman's opinion "AS IF THAT MATTERS".



That was my favourite bit.


----------



## Knotted (Jan 22, 2014)

Loved the first episode so much I watched it once a night for a week. Now know it off by-heart. Lovely gentle humour. I tried the good morning gag at work. Nobody got it. In fact I only got it on the third viewing. It's actually very deadpan and underplayed - Bottom is a terrible comparison. Bob's character defies the straightman jacket (straightjacket man? no straightman jacket), and keeps taking on the funny man role. Whole show is comedically noisy as a result. Bosh character is really great. Dangerous but kind of nice. Hooping cough thing was splendid. Fully realised line was lovely - again Bob eschews the irritable straightman jacket. Knocks you off balance, and really very warm. Somebody said Morecamb and Wise earlier - not as a daft a thing to say as it appears. Also obvious nods to Milligan - repeat the stupid joke thing and the random prop. Almost perfectly unlike Fawlty Towers.

Didn't take to the second episode. Just didn't tickle me some how. Definitely on a borderline. Hmm.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 22, 2014)

I wasn't so keen on the second episode either. It started well, but fizzled out.


----------



## Looby (Jan 22, 2014)

Am I the only one that laughed at 'Beef, curtain'?


----------



## shifting gears (Jan 23, 2014)

Thoroughly enjoyed both episodes, and was cackling away last night even at the slightly tired pie jokes

'Pie and prejudice' etc

And my personal fave 'no woman no pie'


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 23, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Farting is ALWAYS funny



Trumping is only funny when I do it - Then it's the acme of comedy. Other people's flatulence is just fucking gross though and the inconsiderate bastards need to keep it to themselves.

Vic n Bob have only ever been sporadically amusing though. That "Geordie Jumpers" sketch on shooting stars was quite funny but I suspect that might've been because Catpiss Colin at work used to wear jumpers like that


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 23, 2014)

it wasnt bob crow was it ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2014)

.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 24, 2014)

I didn't really warm to this one. Partly as I'd just watched 'Ever Decreasing Circles' on BBC4 which is a fucking masterpiece.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 24, 2014)

Frances Lengel said:


> Trumping is only funny when I do it - Then it's the acme of comedy. Other people's flatulence is just fucking gross though and the inconsiderate bastards need to keep it to themselves.
> 
> Vic n Bob have only ever been sporadically amusing though. That "Geordie Jumpers" sketch on shooting stars was quite funny but I suspect that might've been because Catpiss Colin at work used to wear jumpers like that



that is funny, but thats two counts of them taking the piss out of geordies - House of Fools has another geordie caricature on it. Geordies do get a bad rap in comedy...the station attendant in Alan Partridge...Viz  ... reminds me, I knew a woman from Newcastle and she said she couldnt read Viz as it depressed her too much.

*Butchers, re the age thing, I just meant that I bet generally teenagers will find this really funny in a way people, say, over 50 will generally not


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 24, 2014)

Just watched ep2  - much funnier than ep1 but still not as funny as the Geordie Jumpers clip posted above. I don't think they would have been allowed to make it if they weren't Vic n Bob. Not a patch on the surreal wonder of Catterick or anything they've done before but a pork pie shop being closed for Yom Kippur and the only person who can break in being Barry Gibb did definitely raise a titter....and I did laugh at the farting floor because as others have said already....farting is always funny


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 24, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Am I the only one that laughed at 'Beef, curtain'?


 no you are not the only one!


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 25, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Am I the only one that laughed at 'Beef, curtain'?



No. I also liked "Pork, Beef"



King Biscuit Time said:


> I didn't really warm to this one. Partly as I'd just watched 'Ever Decreasing Circles' on BBC4 which is a fucking masterpiece.



Weirdly irrelevant.  Like saying "I didn't like it.  I prefer Tunnocks Tea Cakes."  Although as that sounds like something Vic or Bob might say, ironically that would have been a less irrelevant comparison.


----------



## Voley (Jan 25, 2014)

I got about two thirds through the first one, smirked twice and came to the conclusion that they've had their day, really.

They're never going to top this are they?


----------



## ska invita (Jan 26, 2014)

not to be all contrary but i just watch the pie one and loved it. the pilot was too all over the place for me, but on this one i got into the 'story' and the gags were better i thought - bits like the making breakfast were a lot of fun, and it looked like they were all having fun doing it. its a lot better watching this on the weekend though - i found the pilot a bit hectic and stressful, but maybe because it was in the middle of the working week.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 26, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> No. I also liked "Pork, Beef"
> 
> 
> 
> Weirdly irrelevant.  Like saying "I didn't like it.  I prefer Tunnocks Tea Cakes."  Although as that sounds like something Vic or Bob might say, ironically that would have been a less irrelevant comparison.



It's entirely relevant (although perhaps not that interesting). I didn't find it that funny, partly because I'd just watched an episode of Ever Decreasing Circles that it compared unfavourably to.


----------



## emanymton (Jan 26, 2014)

Tried watching the first one the other night and turned it of half way through, it was just embarrassing.

I think Butchers is in denial about his bourgeois predilections.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 26, 2014)

Voley said:


> I got about two thirds through the first one, smirked twice and came to the conclusion that they've had their day, really.
> 
> They're never going to top this are they?



I did and to this day find that utterly disturbing.


----------



## Looby (Jan 26, 2014)

Not strictly Vic and Bob but the baked potato song from Shooting Stars has made me cry with laughter for years. I don't even know quite why, probably in part because you can see Vic and Bob behind trying not to laugh plus Matt Lucas fighting it too. 


It's slightly lost it's impact now as my husband kept playing it and sending it to me. 

Jarvis Cocker kicking footballs into a giant Judy Finnigan mouth was another highlight.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 27, 2014)

Well obviously I read this thread first, in order to know what to think    Missed the first one, did like the second one without laughing too hard at it.  Farty floor was funny.  May well watch more.  May not.  But _this_, however:



King Biscuit Time said:


> I'd just watched an episode of Ever Decreasing Circles that it compared unfavourably to.




What what what?    I _loved_ that programme, had no idea it's back on again.  Definitely going to be watching out for that.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 27, 2014)

MysteryGuest said:


> What what what?    I _loved_ that programme, had no idea it's back on again.  Definitely going to be watching out for that.



It's on BBC4 - but curiously not on iPlayer - so make sure you record it.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 27, 2014)

King Biscuit Time said:


> It's on BBC4 - but curiously not on iPlayer - so make sure you record it.



Yeah I'd noticed it's not on iPlayer.  Can't record at the moment, so I'll have to do it the old-fashioned way and sit in front of the telly when it's actually on. How 20th century.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 27, 2014)

MysteryGuest said:


> Well obviously I read this thread first, in order to know what to think    Missed the first one, did like the second one without laughing too hard at it.  Farty floor was funny.  May well watch more.  May not.  But _this_, however:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great theme tune.  Shostakovich. (The original score is a piano and violin duet, but this is just piano.  Great, though).


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 27, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Great theme tune.  Shostakovich. (The original score is a piano and violin duet, but this is just piano.  Great, though).



That's right, I remember it having this nifty theme tune...  Actually I've just looked for it on Youtube and of course there's loads of full episodes on there.  How 21st century.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 27, 2014)

Watched the pie episode & as people have pointed out here; it's more of the same. That said, the floor that "farted" and Matt Berry made me laugh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 27, 2014)

When is Ever Decreasing Circles on? 
It deserves its own thread.
It was dark as fuck watching it as a kid. I remember asking my dad if it was supposed to be a comedy as Martin cuts such a tragic figure.
I'm assuming it will feel even more black watching it as an adult.

How did it end?
It should have ended with Martin being run through with a kitchen knife or clonked with a frying pan by Ann, before going on the run with whatshisname from next door.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 28, 2014)

I was enjoying this, but that was fucking poor.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 28, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I was enjoying this, but that was fucking poor.


your loss, i laughed till i could cry no more


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 28, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I was enjoying this, but that was fucking poor.



Agreed, worst one yet by a long shot.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 28, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Not strictly Vic and Bob but the baked potato song from Shooting Stars has made me cry with laughter for years. I don't even know quite why, probably in part because you can see Vic and Bob behind trying not to laugh plus Matt Lucas fighting it too.
> 
> 
> It's slightly lost it's impact now as my husband kept playing it and sending it to me.
> ...


this a fun watch


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 29, 2014)

Peanuts!


----------



## albionism (Jan 29, 2014)

Voley said:


> I got about two thirds through the first one, smirked twice and came to the conclusion that they've had their day, really.
> 
> They're never going to top this are they?



I could watch the opening 10 seconds of that over and over again and still
laugh just as enthusiastically every time. For years!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 29, 2014)

Just watched the third, found it the funniest so far. Much more surreal and just made me chuckle all the way through you twat


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes, #3 back on top form.


----------



## Knotted (Jan 29, 2014)

That was beautiful. Weakens me. You twat.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 29, 2014)

watched it again.. fucking brilliant episode.. have it cold


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 30, 2014)

The cheeky chicken sequence was


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 30, 2014)

I still don't think its funny.
There are a few small bits that are ok, and the "you twat" bit was great.

However they have mixed the laughter in, makes it sound really shit.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 30, 2014)

I managed about 9 minutes of this the other night... There was some horse wallpaper and a man in his pants. 

I don't think it was aimed at me.. I hope it wasn't, it was dire!


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 30, 2014)

A few giggles but it's not really grabbing me.


----------



## albionism (Jan 30, 2014)

That trippy sequence with the African war movie footage was 
very strange indeed.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 30, 2014)

Hurt my back again last night


----------



## teuchter (Jan 30, 2014)

albionism said:


> That trippy sequence with the African war movie footage was
> very strange indeed.


Yeah it was.
Last week it was jokes about "morons", this week genocide in Africa.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 30, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Yeah it was.
> Last week it was jokes about "morons", this week genocide in Africa.


war = genocide in your book then


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 30, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> I still don't think its funny.
> There are a few small bits that are ok, and the "you twat" bit was great.
> 
> However they have mixed the laughter in, makes it sound really shit.


as you can see at the end of the episode, it's performed in front of an audience


----------



## teuchter (Jan 30, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> war = genocide in your book then


Are you concerned that I'm being unfair to Mr Mugabe?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 30, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Are you concerned that I'm being unfair to Mr Mugabe?


as far as i'm concerned you're thick as pigshit.


----------



## articul8 (Jan 30, 2014)

genius - Billy Bingo eaten by the IRA   your table awaits, you twat


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 30, 2014)

articul8 said:


> genius - Billy Bingo eaten by the IRA   your table awaits, you twat


i see that now and again you show some taste


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 30, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> as you can see at the end of the episode, it's performed in front of an audience


yes, i know.. but obviously some sound engineer is in charge of editing and mixing the recording of them in.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 31, 2014)

King Biscuit Time said:


> It's entirely relevant (although perhaps not that interesting). I didn't find it that funny, partly because I'd just watched an episode of Ever Decreasing Circles that it compared unfavourably to.



I remember this from when I was a kid.  I thought it was very funny. Definitely worth watching again.  I'll have to have a look. I wonder if, now I'm not a kid but a middle -aged curtain twitcher driven to distraction by bad bin and gate etiquette, if I'll find it more or less funny.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 1, 2014)

I like this show and its over-the-top stupidness. However, I have been tortured all week with a constant repetition of the final song from this week's episode rattling around in my brain. Swings and roundabouts.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 1, 2014)

Aye, I've woken up to The day we went to Bangor myself.


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 1, 2014)

Mumbles274 said:


> Just watched the third, found it the funniest so far. Much more surreal and just made me chuckle all the way through you twat



Just watched #3 on iplayer.  Definitely the best yet.  My stomach hurts from laughing.  Beef in the airing cupboard in his muumuu....the nerve agent advert...


----------



## 8115 (Feb 4, 2014)

This has completely grown on me.  The son is my favourite character.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 4, 2014)

That was bizarre.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeah, good one this week. Bosh is the weakest character for me.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 4, 2014)

I keep forgettting it's on! ya twat

wanders off to iplayer


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 4, 2014)

laughing more and more each episode.. the segment where vic and bob drank the beef up juice of whatever it was called floored me, just the silliness of it and then the stereo on vic's head and popcorn playing


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 5, 2014)

It's fun, but Bosh is by far the weakest character. Julie is a bit too flaky but Morgana Robinson pleases me 

Also the son's accent is hilarious: part geordie part eastern european.


----------



## mrsfran (Feb 5, 2014)

I found yesterday's the least funny yet  I really want to like it but it's just not tickling my funny bone. Beef's the funniest thing in it by far.


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 5, 2014)

so is it worth spending half hour on then?


----------



## mrsfran (Feb 5, 2014)

malatesta32 said:


> so is it worth spending half hour on then?



Depends. Do you like Vic & Bob's other stuff?


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 5, 2014)

yeah big fan


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 5, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> It's fun, but Bosh is by far the weakest character. Julie is a bit too flaky but Morgana Robinson pleases me
> 
> Also the son's accent is hilarious: part geordie part eastern european.


Daniel Simonsen is Norwegian, so there's more than a whiff of that in there.


----------



## mrsfran (Feb 5, 2014)

malatesta32 said:


> yeah big fan



Then yeah.


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 5, 2014)

on it after watching nightcops!


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 5, 2014)

That was the funniest one so far


----------



## Knotted (Feb 8, 2014)

The naysayers should watch this (last) week's one. That slow moving rat beaver thing and the pumping up and the 70's flashbacks. Pitch perfect. What more could you ask for?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 8, 2014)

I thought it was the weakest so far. The previous week was the best.


----------



## Knotted (Feb 8, 2014)

The first episode was the best. They're not going to beat that, but the last three were valiant efforts and the last one probably has the broadest appeal. Slow moving rats are just funny.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 12, 2014)

This has worn thin for me.

There isn't enough to drag it out for even 6 episodes. The puppet stuff is awful and because most of the episodes, after the first, had production shenannigans (like the puppetry), it isn't all in front of an audiene - what is doesn't seem to have elicited much of a reaction. The audience seem only midly amused and consequently so am I. 

It was ok to watch, but I wouldn't comission more.


----------



## cesare (Feb 12, 2014)

The bosun's whistle


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 12, 2014)

I watched a bit of this last night. Mr Berry plays himself again. Not a bad thing, in fact the best thing in the show.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 12, 2014)

Matt berry seems to be touring with his folk band.

http://m.ents24.com/artist/91863/Matt_Berry.html


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 12, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I watched a bit of this last night. Mr Berry plays himself again. Not a bad thing, in fact the best thing in the show.



I am personally of the opinion that he is the worst thing in the show by some distance.  I wouldn't miss him at all.  Followed by Bosh.


----------



## rekil (Feb 12, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Followed by Bosh.


More Posh than Bosh judging by his school.

http://www.reeds.surrey.sch.uk/page/scholarships-and-fees


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 14, 2014)

I have to say, I thought that fifth one was poor.


----------



## Pingu (Feb 14, 2014)

how pewer?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 14, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> I have to say, I thought that fifth one was poor.


you had to, eh? but you can't share the reasons for your view or put them into a coherent sentence.


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 14, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you had to, eh? but you can't share the reasons for your view or put them into a coherent sentence.



Well no, I didn't _have to_ - any more than you _had to_ take that figure of speech literally.

And seeing as you're asking, I _can _now share the reason for my view: I didn't think it was half as funny as any of the others.

I thought that was implicit in my original comment, given that we're talking about a comedy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 14, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> Well no, I didn't _have to_ - any more than you _had to_ take that figure of speech literally.
> 
> And seeing as you're asking, I _can _now share the reason for my view: I didn't think it was half as funny as any of the others.
> 
> I thought that was implicit in my original comment, given that we're talking about a comedy.


in what ways did this absence of mirth manifest itself?


----------



## cesare (Feb 14, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> in what ways did this absence of mirth manifest itself?


Billy_bob is urban's Erik "errrrrrr <throwing up>"


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 14, 2014)

cesare said:


> Billy_bob is urban's Erik "errrrrrr <throwing up>"


i am beginning to think he's unable to support his claim


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 14, 2014)

If I was unable to support my claim, would I be able to do this.......?

(You'll have to use your imagination a bit, that was really more of a visual joke)


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 14, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> If I was unable to support my claim, would I be able to do this.......?
> 
> (You'll have to use your imagination a bit, that was really more of a visual joke)


if you were able to support your claim you'd be able to do something better than that derivative gag


----------



## kittyP (Feb 14, 2014)

I didn't really like the first one as was disappointed as I like Vic and Bob a lot. 
But I watched the rest anyway, as, well, I was bored and it has definitely grown on me


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 14, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> if you were able to support your claim you'd be able to do something better than that derivative gag



What do you want, randomised control trials?

Even if Vic & Bob had paid you to aggressively challenge any negative comments about their sitcom, this is the internet: you can probably find at least half a dozen people saying that House of Fools is less funny than the Holocaust and they want to rape Vic's granny's ear canal because they're so angry at having watched a few minutes of it. Why are you so concerned about me merely saying I didn't think the fifth was up to the standard of the other four? 

Of course I can't support my claim, you pillock.  I'm talking about whether I found a telly programme funny or not.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 14, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> Of course I can't support my claim, you pillock.  I'm talking about whether I found a telly programme funny or not.


Do you have a witness who can testify that you didn't laugh as much at the latest episode as you did at the others? 

(I don't know. Fecking amateur).


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 14, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> What do you want, randomised control trials?
> 
> Even if Vic & Bob had paid you to aggressively challenge any negative comments about their sitcom, this is the internet: you can probably find at least half a dozen people saying that House of Fools is less funny than the Holocaust and they want to rape Vic's granny's ear canal because they're so angry at having watched a few minutes of it. Why are you so concerned about me merely saying I didn't think the fifth was up to the standard of the other four?
> 
> Of course I can't support my claim, you pillock.  I'm talking about whether I found a telly programme funny or not.


i thought your opinion weighed less than a feather and it's no great surprise to find it so lightly arrived at.

i thought you might have mentioned some of the following area:

* script
* delivery
* plot
* timing
* repetition 
* boredom
* plausibility

but i see you've given as much thought to the matter as you have to the funerary rites of the yakuts in the 1570s.


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 14, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> * plausibility


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 14, 2014)

billy_bob said:


>


i put that in to check you were reading my posts


----------



## cesare (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## billy_bob (Feb 14, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> i put that in to check you were reading my posts



I'm printing them out, to keep. 

While we're on the subject, is this the type of comprehensively-evidenced position (and deft avoidance of any derivative gags) you were hoping for?



Pickman's model said:


> class tho. they wouldn't let it lie


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 14, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> I'm printing them out, to keep.
> 
> While we're on the subject, is this the type of comprehensively-evidenced position (and deft avoidance of any derivative gags) you were hoping for?


Excellent stick to beat him with. We'd all like to know what's on the end of it, though.


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 14, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Excellent stick to beat him with. We'd all like to know what's on the end of it, though.



Booze for t' baby of course.


----------



## diond (Feb 15, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Excellent stick to beat him with. We'd all like to know what's on the end of it, though.


I don't, just beat him / her with it.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Anyone see Simon Day's new programme, The Life of Rock with Brian Pern? 

Worth a look just for the Mulligan and O'Hare contributions.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 17, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> Booze for t' baby of course.


You can't give a baby booze!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 17, 2014)

got any brown booze for t'baby?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 17, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> You can't give a baby booze!


you can you know


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 17, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> Anyone see Simon Day's new programme, The Life of Rock with Brian Pern?
> 
> Worth a look just for the Mulligan and O'Hare contributions.


Ta for tip


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Ta for tip


Much underrated feller.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 17, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you can you know


My parents did.


----------



## Pingu (Feb 18, 2014)

am liking this.
its not quite a Reeves and Mortimer product but its OK.


would benefit from a visit by lister and man with the stick


----------



## strung out (Feb 18, 2014)

Tonight's episode was brilliant - the best yet without a doubt.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 18, 2014)

Reece whatsit was great as the ghost.  I'm bored of Beef, though, with his enunciation and poise.  Annoying twat.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 19, 2014)

Just superb.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 19, 2014)

Right so, the BBC have turned down a second series.


----------



## Santino (Feb 19, 2014)

> * bob mortimer* ‏@*RealBobMortimer* 6m
> I've heard nothing about HOF being axed... I think the people at the beeb really like it!


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 19, 2014)

He'd be the last to know.


----------



## cesare (Feb 19, 2014)

Bob, you twat


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 19, 2014)

Pingu said:


> am liking this.
> its not quite a Reeves and Mortimer product but its OK.
> 
> 
> would benefit from a visit by lister and man with the stick


At last quality comedy!

Three laughts from lard!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 23, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> Anyone see Simon Day's new programme, The Life of Rock with Brian Pern?
> 
> Worth a look just for the Mulligan and O'Hare contributions.


Watching it now.

Peter Gabriel is an odd choice to satire these days.

But this is glorious! Jules's interpretation of Starman would have been fantastic!


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 23, 2014)

Cheers for the reminder...not watched ep2 yet


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 28, 2014)

*TONIGHT - BBC2 10:05*


----------



## colacubes (Dec 28, 2014)

Good reminder work


----------



## The Boy (Dec 28, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> *TONIGHT - BBC2 10:05*


New season?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 28, 2014)

The Boy said:


> New season?


Just a Christmas special  i'm afraid.


----------



## elbows (Jan 1, 2015)

Racist Santa


----------



## stavros (Jan 1, 2015)

"That's borderline shitty."


----------



## elbows (Jan 2, 2015)

Series 2 spoiler from Bob's twitter feed about a month ago...



Spoiler










Erik's got a girlfriend


----------



## elbows (Feb 8, 2015)

Apparently the new series starts on Monday 16th Feb at 10pm on BBC2


----------



## binka (Feb 8, 2015)

Vic and Bob were on 8 out of 10 Cats Does Countdown on Friday


----------



## ddraig (Feb 15, 2015)

elbows said:


> Apparently the new series starts on Monday 16th Feb at 10pm on BBC2


reminder for tomorrow night!


----------



## elbows (Feb 16, 2015)

Reminder for very soon indeed now, just over 10 minutes  I was having a bad day and then I remembered that this was on.


----------



## 8115 (Feb 16, 2015)

This is so great


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 16, 2015)

crap (not ep -that i missed it)


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 16, 2015)

So much fun


----------



## krink (Feb 16, 2015)

Absolutely brilliant. Laughed until snot came out me nose. Titty, very titty... Even the childishly daft homoerotic wrestling snooker bit was good.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Feb 17, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Much underrated feller.


he is as well - anyone remember the Billy Bleach spin off where he went on the witness protection programme? 

That was class


----------



## Knotted (Feb 26, 2015)

I'd thought they'd lost the magic there after last weeks. I had a horrible feeling that they were just recycling the old jokes from the last series. But no, this weeks was the best one yet. Kept the pace up and some cracking visual gags. Hit after hit. Weakened me silly.


----------



## Schmetterling (Feb 27, 2015)

This is the second series? 
I have only managed to catch part of one eppi so far and that had me giggling mirthfully at the endless cups falling out of the kitchen cupboard and the 'shouting up the stairs'.  Quite Miranda and Family Guy.


----------



## stavros (Feb 27, 2015)

I love Bob, Vic, Erik, Julie and especially Beef, but Bosh leaves me a little cold. It's such a frenetic show that it soon moves on though.


----------



## D'wards (Feb 27, 2015)

The bit where they were the foreigners creased me up. Vintage Vic n Bob


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh god, just watched the first episode of S2 and were both laughing hard enough to hyperventilate.


----------



## starfish (Feb 27, 2015)

It's growing on me. Never really got their early stuff, Felt it was too studenty & trying to be funny for zanys sake but without humour. 
Beef is great as is Morganss character but Bobs son can fuck right off. Don't get him, see earlier point.


----------



## stavros (Feb 28, 2015)

That song they sing at the end is a real ear-worm.


----------



## stavros (Mar 5, 2015)

Where was it this week? 

Apparently it's back on next week.


----------



## elbows (Apr 2, 2015)

Well I guess thats the end of this series. Not watching much telly or cinema, thats the first time in many years I've seen Sally Phillips. I still find her acting style to be somewhat disconcerting, but I can't really put my finger on it, anyone else know what I mean?


----------



## stavros (Apr 13, 2015)

Sally Phillips was brilliant in the first series of _I'm Alan Partridge_. After that, she pretty much gets a pass from me for anything.

House of Fools is easily the best sitcom since The Thick Of It.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Apr 13, 2015)

Shit, I only watches the first 2 of series 2.. Think I might have left it too long and they are dropping  off iPlayer now ?


----------



## stavros (Apr 14, 2015)

Mumbles274 said:


> Shit, I only watches the first 2 of series 2.. Think I might have left it too long and they are dropping  off iPlayer now ?



That's borderline shitty..... you twat.


----------

